# is there need for skilled immigrants



## habdelwahed (Feb 26, 2012)

Dear All

I am midway the process of immigration but I came across some disturbing posts from people who came to Australia and spend several months without even securing an interview. many of them gave the same feedback if you do not have Australian degree or Aussi work experience do not waste your time and money because no one will even grant you an interview. they also mentioned not to consider web sites like SEEK as example for vacancies because you will never here back from them. the most disturbing that these feedbacks are not just a few and those that only cared to post feedback online. Other did not

By the way I am a Telecom Engineer specialize in Wireless networks with 17 years of experience.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

It is quite true that jobs are moving else where such as India and even country like Malaysia where the cost are low. Not only there are bad news of thousands of jobs being cut every quarter, people are started to get stressed because the government budget are also cutting benefits and welfare.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Kobo got his job on seek but he is just a store an nowadays


----------



## Wonderer (May 18, 2014)

[RIGHT said:


> habdelwahed[/RIGHT];459922]Dear All
> 
> I am midway the process of immigration but I came across some disturbing posts from people who came to Australia and spend several months without even securing an interview. many of them gave the same feedback if you do not have Australian degree or Aussi work experience do not waste your time and money because no one will even grant you an interview. they also mentioned not to consider web sites like SEEK as example for vacancies because you will never here back from them. the most disturbing that these feedbacks are not just a few and those that only cared to post feedback online. Other did not
> 
> By the way I am a Telecom Engineer specialize in Wireless networks with 17 years of experience.


Hi habdelwahed,

There is much truth to your statement. My advice is that if you have a secure job, a steady salary and a comfortable life, you may want to postpone your immigration process.

Do your homework and research. You will find valuable information in the Internet.

Regards,


----------

